# Techniques for hanging a stand in a "hot" area



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I hunt in some notoriously "hot" areas in regards to theft and tampering with stands/cams. Do any of you guys have techniques for hanging stands so people cannot get up in them? I'm thinking perhaps using screw in steps for the upper 2/3 of the climb and removable climbing sticks for the lowest part. Is there such a thing as removable screw in steps?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> I hunt in some notoriously "hot" areas in regards to theft and tampering with stands/cams. Do any of you guys have techniques for hanging stands so people cannot get up in them? I'm thinking perhaps using screw in steps for the upper 2/3 of the climb and removable climbing sticks for the lowest part. Is there such a thing as removable screw in steps?


Admittedly is been a while since I checked, but weren't screw in steps illegal on public property? Of the area is that "hot" I would assume you are on public land, of not then there must be some great hunting there to take the chance.

I would say that a climber is your safest bet in situation like that. 



Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No, I don't hunt public property.

No good trees for climbers either! Gotta be a lockon.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kyle, they make steps that the only thing left in the tree is a small bolt. I have used them on my place for the very same reason. Take out the last 6 or so when climbing down and hope for the best.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Screw in steps will come out just as easy as they go in...that is if you don't leave em in there for a year or two...could probably even use the same holes repeatedly...sounds like your best bet would be climbing sticks though...that way no harm to the tree is done.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys. Not too worried about the tree. No value to the landowner.

Bob, is this what you used?
http://ezyclimb.shptron.com/c/tree-...0b25a7440038660df7af4c31c61&redirected_post=1


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Kyle,yes that is the style that I'm talking about. The bolts stay in the tree and makes it a little harder for the turds to steel the stand. When those were used I never had a problem with people taking the stand. I would just pull the steps and hide them under some leaves or such and be good to go until the next time hunting the stand.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great info, thanks!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Downs Bait used to sell them. Not sure if he still does but might be worth checking if you are down at your place. Good Luck this year.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Muddy makes some sticks that are really light and easy to throw on the tree and get up and down. You could pack them in and out every time no problem. They are pricey but they'll save your stands from being stolen plus you get an extra pair of sticks.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Use sticks but take the strap off the top one. You might even catch your thief.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> Use sticks but take the strap off the top one. You might even catch your thief.


Seriously, why would you give such advice? That would likely seriously injure someone, or worse. I get as sick of the PC internet crowd as anyone, but use some sense. Too many kids grow up with the internet as their adult influence these days, and theres a good chance some kid would think thats a funny idea, not realizing the consequences. 
The Cranford steps would be the best option in my opinion. Carrying and setting up sticks every time is a PITA. Especially if the tree isnt straight, and it sounds like they arent. The only downside to the Cranfords is the price, as you can see theyre outrageous. They make the absolute best screw in steps, hands down. But they aint cheap. There used to be another company that made similar, I think Ameristep? Either way, as far as I know they no longer make them. Keep in mind its going to be tricky hanging the steps as youre climbing up in the dark. Id definitely have a lifeline on that stand, which unfortunately draws attention. 
Another option would be a piece of 3/8 chain locked around it. Someone is going to have to really want that stand in order to carry in the kind of bolt cutters theyll need to cut that chain.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm thinking the cranfords removable for the first 10 feet and maybe normal screw ins for the rest of the way up. I'll lock the stand too since someone could get up there if determined. 

I don't want to try and catch anyone back there really. I sort of want to play the part of a ghost. There are houses across the field, so I will be sneaking in and sneaking out to avoid attention. If my presence is too strong, a resident could complain to the landower and there goes my permission! 

I probably won't hunt the spot much early season since there will be more people around, but come November, I predict the rut will be ridiculous at this spot. We'll see. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Kyle just pay me to stand guard while your not hunting. I am available night and day. I am thinking $25.00 an hour plus benefits. If your not willing to pay the. It must not be that good of a spot.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

killingtime said:


> Kyle just pay me to stand guard while your not hunting. I am available night and day. I am thinking $25.00 an hour plus benefits. If your not willing to pay the. It must not be that good of a spot.


I'll talk to my money man....he will give you a call shortly


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a bunch of strap on steps. I don't need them all. You can put them on and take them off pretty easy. Let me know if you want some.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey supercanoe thank you for the offer...I actually bought some of those removable ones to use for the lower 5 steps and will use normal screw ins for the rest.


----------

